# 1st catch of the year



## rifle6 (Jan 7, 2007)

ya, well i set for reds last night, bobcats don't start until nov 14th. 
so i am after ****, and fox for now.

what did i find this morning?


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice long white stripes on that one. Where are you from?


----------



## rifle6 (Jan 7, 2007)

the middle of utah

whats the market for stinkies? 
it is a good looking skunk as skunks go.
i may just tan him and keep it. what are the worth.


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

gotta love da skunks


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

You can extract the essence (stink) and sell it to most fur buyers for $8 an oz. Hides are going for $5 to $8.


----------



## tsc3894 (Oct 25, 2007)

good start love them poll cats


----------



## sasklab10 (Jun 21, 2006)

ND trapper said:


> You can extract the essence (stink) and sell it to most fur buyers for $8 an oz. Hides are going for $5 to $8.


Just curious, what would they use the "stink" for?


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

sasklab10 said:


> Just curious, what would they use the "stink" for?


It's used for making lures and baits.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi,
Don't know much about trapping, but was just checking out the pic of the skunk. 
I'm curious as to how you dispatch a skunk without getting skunked :lol: 
I've heard that shooting them through the lungs will do it? 
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## rifle6 (Jan 7, 2007)

well i have not caught many,
the head won't stop them from spraying, i just made sure i was on the (safe) end when i did it.
i herd about the double lung, but i really doubt it would stop them from going off.

instead of (pulling the trigger) i think they live with the trigger pulled, and they relax and it goes off.

just my thought though.
i want to try the pole with acetone, i hear good things.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I shoot mine through the lungs with a .22 long. It takes a few minutes for the skunk to expire and rarely do they spray. It's the quick kills such as shooting them in the head or the skunk getting wacked by a body trap that makes them spray.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

So poking them through the lungs does work?
Is that a good cover scent when you're after fox or coyotes, or does it make them wary?
Thanks for the comeback,
Dan


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

dfisher said:


> Is that a good cover scent when you're after fox or coyotes


I dont know why it wouldn't work for hunting canines but than again I'm not a predator hunter.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh, yea, but I meant for trapping. Don't you use cover scents sometimes when you trap fox? Hmmm. Maybe I'm wrong about this. I may be thinking of fox urine or lure.
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

dfisher said:


> Don't you use cover scents sometimes when you trap fox? Hmmm. Maybe I'm wrong about this. I may be thinking of fox urine or lure.
> Thanks,
> Dan


Nope. Some guys use fox urine and rub it on their gloves, shovels, and packbaskets as a cover scent. This method was taught in books 30 to 40 years ago and many guys still use it today. Fox urine or the urine of any animal is an attractant and the only place I want my attractant is down in a dirt hole or at a flat or post set and not on my equipment.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

When I was little, well, in high school, a guy from our area in Ohio use to trap fox all the time. He done pretty well too, and would, from time to time take me along.
He would use three coil springs aroud a hole that he'd punch into the ground. In the hole went the bait or lure and then he'd spray a few drops of fox urine around the area. I think he used chaff of some sort to cover the set and then sifted fine dirt on top of this. It was a long time ago so I can't recall too good. But, whatever he done, it worke pretty well. He was always bringing fox in, and he took a lot of **** and the skunk in those sets too.

Dan


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

ok how do u extract the stink?


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

Quacker Wacker said:


> ok how do u extract the stink?


Use a syringe. You can go right through the skin and extract it but the carcass WILL stink then. The best way IMO is to cut the entire gland out, then extract. That way you can skin the bugger scent and worry free. I usually save the glands till I get a bunch of 'em then extract all in one crack.


----------



## rifle6 (Jan 7, 2007)

the fastest way i have found is to get them to spray it all out for you.
collection is a little messy though!


----------

